

‘Angry Birds’ Maker May Hold IPO in 2012 - Impossible
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-10-13/-angry-birds-may-see-2012-ipo-as-flock-of-fans-grows-mighty-eagle-says.html

======
gbelote
That seems nuts from the outside, I wonder how they plan on maintaining Angry
Birds popularity (and revenue) for 20 years. The article references Nintendo's
26-year Mario brand, but it's not like that was their only schtick.

